# Share your airport entrance area!



## Feferily (May 10, 2020)

I’ve terraformed the opening area on my island a hundred times and still haven’t come to a solution that I like! The plaza is just .. so close....

So I’d love to see how some of you have made it look pretty and neat! ^D^  Apologies if this thread has been made in the past.


----------



## Feferily (May 11, 2020)

boop


----------



## biibii (May 11, 2020)

this is how i did mine!


----------



## DawnAri (May 11, 2020)

my plaza is also very close so the airport, so I feel your struggle lol
I currently have it set up like this, but I'm going to change the side with the fountain to something more interesting/more inviting 



Spoiler: my airport entrance~






















Spoiler: unnecessary picture of my house entrance~


----------



## baobei (May 11, 2020)

i suffer from having the plaza quite close to the airport as well; this is how i did mine! as much as i wanted a farther plaza, i really do believe you can make it work nicely, and it provides a good design challenge :')


----------



## Feferily (May 11, 2020)

biibii said:


> this is how i did mine!




Woah!! I love how you used the cliffs and the cute little waterfall cranny to hide that the town square is off center! It’s super cool and cute!

	Post automatically merged: May 11, 2020



DawnAri said:


> my plaza is also very close so the airport, so I feel your struggle lol
> I currently have it set up like this, but I'm going to change the side with the fountain to something more interesting/more inviting
> 
> 
> ...



Aw, it’s a good photo of your house though! And aaah I like it! It’s like having two mini plazas side by side before reaching the main plaza! Really cool!

	Post automatically merged: May 11, 2020



baobei said:


> i suffer from having the plaza quite close to the airport as well; this is how i did mine! as much as i wanted a farther plaza, i really do believe you can make it work nicely, and it provides a good design challenge :')




Oh, that’s beautiful! I love the overhead shot showing all the little hidden details! And yeah, that’s a great way to make the fountain seem like it’s the vocal point before the plaza! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## biibii (May 11, 2020)

I was about to reset but then thought about rosie and had to make it work ><


----------



## metswee (May 11, 2020)

I know Ive posted my entrance before but Im pretty happy w it rn (tho it does make trading w people a little inconvenient LOL)


----------



## moonolotl (May 11, 2020)

metswee said:


> I know Ive posted my entrance before but Im pretty happy w it rn (tho it does make trading w people a little inconvenient LOL)
> View attachment 257082


this is so pretty!!
you're making me want to change my theme to a more foresty look lol


----------



## Mello (May 11, 2020)

metswee said:


> I know Ive posted my entrance before but Im pretty happy w it rn (tho it does make trading w people a little inconvenient LOL)
> View attachment 257082


 Can you show me a pic from the end of your dock to the start of that bridge there? I want to see how it leads up; amazing look you have there btw, I love it.


----------



## Hirisa (May 11, 2020)

I just started working on this part of my island last night and this thread is feeding me lots of tasty inspo, thank you!


----------



## metswee (May 11, 2020)

Mello said:


> Can you show me a pic from the end of your dock to the start of that bridge there? I want to see how it leads up; amazing look you have there btw, I love it.


I hope this is what you mean ; u ;


----------



## Mello (May 11, 2020)

metswee said:


> _Beautiful_


That's exactly what I meant. ...It's amazing, wow. What an incredible view to step off the docks and see that going into your island.


----------



## AccfSally (May 11, 2020)

Here's mines, nothing special. I'm still working on it.


----------



## metswee (May 11, 2020)

Mello said:


> That's exactly what I meant. ...It's amazing, wow. What an incredible view to step off the docks and see that going into your island.


aw ty :'D


----------



## salem_ (May 11, 2020)

metswee said:


> I know Ive posted my entrance before but Im pretty happy w it rn (tho it does make trading w people a little inconvenient LOL)
> View attachment 257082


I'm in love. 
Simply yet so beautiful


----------



## 0ni (May 11, 2020)

This is mine, I'm happy with how it turned out - I put off doing anything to my entrance for the longest time because in my head I was like, "u just gonna make it look UGLY". glad I put my usual pessimism aside lol

kinda want to find a design that adds nice borders to the stone path but i'm out of design slots


----------



## Feferily (May 12, 2020)

metswee said:


> I know Ive posted my entrance before but Im pretty happy w it rn (tho it does make trading w people a little inconvenient LOL)
> View attachment 257082





metswee said:


> I hope this is what you mean ; u ;View attachment 257105


Oh no, that's so cool! I currently have cliffs by the sides of my entrance but I might remove those for a small river.... It looks really good here! And is a good way to close some of the beach openings <3

	Post automatically merged: May 12, 2020



Mello said:


> Can you show me a pic from the end of your dock to the start of that bridge there? I want to see how it leads up; amazing look you have there btw, I love it.


It's also cute! Waterfalls look so nice by the entry way!

	Post automatically merged: May 12, 2020



AccfSally said:


> Here's mines, nothing special. I'm still working on it.
> View attachment 257109
> View attachment 257113


I like it! It's like a proper entry way for a scenic island trip! And works well with how you've made your paths to the plaza~!

	Post automatically merged: May 12, 2020



Eiji said:


> View attachment 257114View attachment 257115
> 
> This is mine, I'm happy with how it turned out - I put off doing anything to my entrance for the longest time because in my head I was like, "u just gonna make it look UGLY". glad I put my usual pessimism aside lol
> 
> kinda want to find a design that adds nice borders to the stone path but i'm out of design slots


I like it too! It's so nice and open and welcoming!


----------



## Feferily (May 13, 2020)

boop!


----------



## Ceres (May 13, 2020)

I don't have much space between my airport and the resident services, but I really like the feel of my entrance!














One of these days I'll replace the log benches in the plaza area, once the game gives me a real bench recipe


----------



## Feferily (May 13, 2020)

Ceres said:


> I don't have much space between my airport and the resident services, but I really like the feel of my entrance!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah! You have my problem! Looks like our plazas are nearly identically close xD I like how you worked with it though! And which bench is it? I can probably craft you one if you want!


----------



## Silh (May 13, 2020)

My resident services is also right next to my airport so no big fancy entrance. But I still like it! ^^


----------



## Feferily (May 13, 2020)

Silh said:


> My resident services is also right next to my airport so no big fancy entrance. But I still like it! ^^


Aw, yeah! You worked well with the space! It looks great! ^D^ Love the little flower patterns over everything!


----------



## Ceres (May 13, 2020)

Feferily said:


> Ah! You have my problem! Looks like our plazas are nearly identically close xD I like how you worked with it though! And which bench is it? I can probably craft you one if you want!



Yeah I didn't even consider it when choosing my map, but I don't mind it at all! I think its fun to do something unique compared to the common setups I'm seeing, even though the game has sort of forced me too haha.
And aw thanks! Don't worry about it though, I'm not even sure what my options are for benches but the game has to give me one... some day.... 


@Silh your entrance is very cute! Love the moons on the sides, very fairytale like


----------



## Sicariana (May 13, 2020)

My residential services is like 1 meter away from my airport entrance, but I think I've made the most of it.


----------



## Feferily (May 13, 2020)

Sicariana said:


> My residential services is like 1 meter away from my airport entrance, but I think I've made the most of it.


Aw!! The signs and flowers are so cute!! <3 Chevre and your Rep also are absolutely adorable!


----------



## SCORPA15 (May 13, 2020)

Not sure if my RS is as close the airport as yours, but thought I would show you anyway.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260606718347632642

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260606919607087105


----------



## moonolotl (May 13, 2020)

Here's mine!! im very nearly done with it
the catbug on the right was meant to be temporary but he's growing on me haha
RS is just behind the vending machines, if you want me to send a picture of it let me know
and yes, sherb is having fun looking for fishies in the fountain





Spoiler: MORE IMAGES


----------



## Feferily (May 13, 2020)

SCORPA15 said:


> Not sure if my RS is as close the airport as yours, but thought I would show you anyway.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260606718347632642
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260606919607087105


Oh!I love the theme you have going on! It looks really nice! : O

	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020



moonnoodle said:


> Here's mine!! im very nearly done with it
> the catbug on the right was meant to be temporary but he's growing on me haha
> RS is just behind the vending machines, if you want me to send a picture of it let me know
> and yes, sherb is having fun looking for fishies in the fountain
> ...


Super pretty!! Sherb knows what's up! That fancy fountain must have fancy fish! ^ D ^


----------



## river (May 13, 2020)

All of these are so beautiful and so different!!

I love how people's entrances show a lot of each person's personality and style.
Mine is pretty simple, I love entrances with cliffs and waterfalls but I'm so bad at terraforming I went with the ground level approach.. RS is also pretty close, but to the right, and to the left I made a little antique market.

I promise that when it isn't raining it doesn't look as spooky but this is the only picture I had lol


----------



## Aubrey895 (May 13, 2020)

so far.


----------



## BigBadButterfree (May 13, 2020)

I don't do much terraforming but here's mine.



Spoiler: Entrance to the island








(My town is called Solfège in case you're wondering)



I have circle paths everywhere, I don't like fully connected paths because they're too straight. I also dump my extra DIYs in the spaces between flowers for when my friends come over.


----------



## shirocha (May 13, 2020)

This is my entrance area! Still a work in progress, but I'm really liking it so far!


----------



## An0nn (May 13, 2020)

Everyone's entrances look wonderful. I love threads like this, where I can see what other people have done with their towns

My airport is right on top of my resident services building, so I didn't have a ton of room to work with, but I still like the end result. Especially at night time when the lights come on. It's supposed too look like a little market area. The lack of garden stuff is killing me though! I hope they add more later. NL had so more variety when it came to cute potted plants.


----------



## Blueskyy (May 13, 2020)

metswee said:


> I know Ive posted my entrance before but Im pretty happy w it rn (tho it does make trading w people a little inconvenient LOL)
> View attachment 257082


I like this one. Simple but pretty!


----------



## alpacalypse (May 13, 2020)

i really like how my entrance looks in early morning c:


Spoiler: southern hemisphere pics!


----------



## Khris (May 13, 2020)

Very happy with my DAL sponsored waiting area .


----------



## Matt0106 (May 13, 2020)

Here's mine. I don't know if I'll ever change it, given how close the Resident Services building is, but I'm fairly happy with it  Just looking to add a little more to the market spot.


----------



## victoriae350 (May 13, 2020)

Ya'll make my entrance look so plain! Now I want to spice it up a bit!


----------



## Loriii (May 16, 2020)

Removed


----------



## Splinter (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Feferily (May 18, 2020)

Bumping for more cute entrances!


----------



## JackABee (May 19, 2020)

Here's my entrance...​


----------



## Mary (May 19, 2020)

Don't anybody even try to tell me your entrance is too close to rs... /s.
Mine would be nothing without the lovely patterns people have made for me!


Spoiler: seriously, is this even possible


----------



## An0nn (May 19, 2020)

Mary said:


> Don't anybody even try to tell me your entrance is too close to rs... /s.
> Mine would be nothing without the lovely patterns people have made for me!
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! I thought mine was close lol. You have the closest one I've seen! It really is a lovely pattern, it looks very nice


----------



## littlewing (May 19, 2020)

not sure if i'm keeping it like this long-term, but i like it enough to keep it for now:


Spoiler: woodsy entrance








(btw, i love this thread. i don't know why, but seeing the entrance is almost always my favorite part of island tours.)


----------



## Alicia (May 19, 2020)

This is my entrance, finally figured out how to make it something I love!
Plus I got to use a few duck decoys.


----------



## Mary (May 19, 2020)

^^ btw the pattern is by one of our own, aronthaer! 
and here's a picture from during the day, i counted just now and there are literally five tiles in between, haha.



Spoiler


----------



## morthael (May 19, 2020)

here is mine! my resident services is really close to my airport so i had to come up with something since i didn’t want the building visible from the airport! as soon as you turn right out of the little cliffs, there’s a bridge to rs!








here’s a bonus shot of what that looks like overhead!


----------



## Feferily (May 19, 2020)

Mary said:


> Don't anybody even try to tell me your entrance is too close to rs... /s.
> Mine would be nothing without the lovely patterns people have made for me!
> 
> 
> ...


I do love the patterns and the themes but I can see what you mean! So close ;3;

	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020



morthael said:


> here is mine! my resident services is really close to my airport so i had to come up with something since i didn’t want the building visible from the airport! as soon as you turn right out of the little cliffs, there’s a bridge to rs!
> 
> View attachment 261596
> View attachment 261597
> ...


Oh! I do love the signs being used to lead toward it! It's so cute~

	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020



luckytrait said:


> not sure if i'm keeping it like this long-term, but i like it enough to keep it for now:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: woodsy entrance
> ...


Aw. there's something so comfy about this one! ^D^ And yeah, I love it too! Everytime I visit someone else and I get to go out of the aiport I'm like "woah!! the entrance! I get to see somebody's loved island!"

	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020



Alicia said:


> This is my entrance, finally figured out how to make it something I love!
> Plus I got to use a few duck decoys.


I love the acorn! ^D^ And yes, more decoy ducks! More!!!


----------



## Rosewater (May 20, 2020)

Here's mine. Pretty basic since there's not a lot of space but I decided to make a little plaza and line it with my resident service. I'm thinking I want to add a bench eventually once I get the DIY for the one I want lol


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (May 20, 2020)

My town hall is about ten spaces away. Its not very flashy but my villagers sit on the public benches a lot. I was trying to make it kind of like a train station airport waiting area type thing?
Maybe I will redo it one day but that was my recent project lol.
Also Lobo nice photobomb.

	Post automatically merged: May 20, 2020



Sicariana said:


> My residential services is like 1 meter away from my airport entrance, but I think I've made the most of it.


Hngh this is so cute the little signs. I love it omg. Learn something new is my favorite.


----------



## VelveteenCat (May 20, 2020)

This is mine  
It looks friendlier during the day, but I prefer the night version.










The staircase at the end of the path leads up to the stores.
Luckily my plaza isn't too close to the airport, I like that I can use the space.

Edit: This is the daytime-version:


----------



## Dewasa (May 20, 2020)

If I ever blow up my island or get a new switch of a 2nd island, going to definitely have a RS further away or if close, be centered. Mine is pretty close and offset, which drives me nuts. I did find a work around, to basically create an exit to the beach that is symmetrical to the airport exit. This seems to work best but getting there, lots of frustration and nights of contemplating of nuking the island.

It doesn't look bad in the beginning when there's nothing around but the moment you start putting pathways and all that, barely any space.


----------



## dragonair (May 20, 2020)

Mine's super incredibly boring but I'd have to pretty much redo everything to change it so I'm just gonna cry about it lmfao


----------



## MiraculousGiraffe (May 20, 2020)

baobei said:


> i suffer from having the plaza quite close to the airport as well; this is how i did mine! as much as i wanted a farther plaza, i really do believe you can make it work nicely, and it provides a good design challenge :')


Yo, this is gorgeous


----------



## dino (May 20, 2020)

morthael said:


> here is mine! my resident services is really close to my airport so i had to come up with something since i didn’t want the building visible from the airport! as soon as you turn right out of the little cliffs, there’s a bridge to rs!
> 
> View attachment 261596
> 
> ...



this is sooooo lovely! always admire the use of long and leading cliffsides in an entrance, i've got a lot of the same going on haha. it just seems to add a bit of wonder! the colors are so pretty too. creative use of space


----------



## Toot (May 20, 2020)

metswee said:


> I know Ive posted my entrance before but Im pretty happy w it rn (tho it does make trading w people a little inconvenient LOL)
> View attachment 257082


yo thats dope af lol good job mate


----------



## naho_orange07 (May 20, 2020)

Everyone's entrances look amazing! Here's mine, people have told me they get BOTW or kakariko village vibes from it, lol. 






Spoiler: With my Character






Couldn't decide between the stone or bamboo fence so i used both


----------



## KitchenWhisk (May 20, 2020)

My resident services is also* very* close to the airport:





	Post automatically merged: May 20, 2020



Mary said:


> ^^ btw the pattern is by one of our own, aronthaer!
> and here's a picture from during the day, i counted just now and there are literally five tiles in between, haha.
> 
> 
> ...


oh my gosh, another member of team tiny-entrance! You got me beat by one tile (I have 6), but I always think it's so funny when I got into these threads and people are complaining about having no space, and then they post a pic and they have like 20+ tiles between the two haha


----------



## reikocakes (May 20, 2020)

My resident hall is also so close to my airport! When I was picking my map, it didn't even cross my mind about the placement of the plaza until i started to terraform! It's a struggle since I didn't have much room to work with but this is what I came up with! Peep the plaza in the background! (My theme is castle/kingdom vibe therefore I was trying to create a big gate for my entrance.)


----------



## Noctis (May 21, 2020)

Mine looks like this, very simple I guess. I'm going to redo it at some point and replace the water fountain with the gallant statue. I don't wanna scare my visitors away with a p**** but imma do it. imma do it.


----------



## Cethosia (May 21, 2020)

I... actually don't have an entrance. The moment you step out the plane you pretty much reach the residential district, and I am happy with it. I really love seeing all these entrances though.


----------



## AccfSally (May 21, 2020)

I changed my entrance lately, I'm just going to stick with one theme instead of two (So my town is a complete mess right now).
And my Town Hall is pretty close by and I don't want to block it.

I'm still working on it.

*Update


----------



## Carina (May 21, 2020)

Here is mine. The Resident Services building is very close to the airport, but I wanted it that way. Luckily, the number of characters of my island's name was just right to fit in.


----------



## Chea (May 21, 2020)

Here's mine! Nothing special. As you can see I have the shopping district right after the bridge


----------



## redlovett (May 21, 2020)

My area is still very much under construction, I don't really pay any attention to it since I don't have people coming to my island. Also please ignore the giant bear in the background I haven't moved it to my house xD.


----------



## Barney (May 21, 2020)

Splinter said:


>



This looks lovely, but if you don't mind me asking, how do you explain the waterfalls which appear to have no stream / river flowing into them and then simply disappear at their base in your 'head canon'?

Or is it simply a case of, 'it looks cool, plus - video game'!?


----------



## Kurb (May 21, 2020)

my airport is 7ish spaces to the plaza so its impossible for me to do smthin


----------



## Nicole. (May 21, 2020)

Entrance of Te Fiti. 









Night vision..


----------



## HotFire (May 21, 2020)

Ugh I wish I was as creative as some of you guys 


Kinda boring compared to some others


----------



## Splinter (May 21, 2020)

Barney said:


> This looks lovely, but if you don't mind me asking, how do you explain the waterfalls which appear to have no stream / river flowing into them and then simply disappear at their base in your 'head canon'?
> 
> Or is it simply a case of, 'it looks cool, plus - video game'!?



I have someone up top either side operating the pumps.


----------



## Barney (May 21, 2020)

Splinter said:


> I have someone up top either side operating the pumps.



Haha! That's hilarious! I love it.


----------



## P. Star (May 21, 2020)

Here's my entrance


----------



## Mary (May 21, 2020)

Carina said:


> Here is mine. The Resident Services building is very close to the airport, but I wanted it that way. Luckily, the number of characters of my island's name was just right to fit in.
> View attachment 262421View attachment 262422


Ooh, I have the same RS placement and that looks awesome, may have to do something like that!


----------



## Loriii (May 21, 2020)

Removed


----------



## ForgottenT (May 22, 2020)

My resident services are right up against the airport, so I had to work around that..
But here's what it looks like so far.


----------



## brockbrock (May 22, 2020)

Carina said:


> Here is mine. The Resident Services building is very close to the airport, but I wanted it that way. Luckily, the number of characters of my island's name was just right to fit in.
> View attachment 262421View attachment 262422



THAT IS SO CUTE!!!! You've proven to us all how beautiful you can make such a small entrance to the residential services area look.


----------



## Hirisa (May 22, 2020)

I am so grateful to this thread for all of the inspiration! I finally made some progress today after analyzing what I liked about each picture shared here. Big shoutout to Metswee, whose elevation placements really inspired the way I shaped the entrance.


----------



## Mairen (May 22, 2020)

Hirisa said:


> I am so grateful to this thread for all of the inspiration! I finally made some progress today after analyzing what I liked about each picture shared here. Big shoutout to Metswee, whose elevation placements really inspired the way I shaped the entrance.View attachment 263890View attachment 263891


This has got to be the most beautiful entrance I've seen yet. It makes me immensely curious about what the rest of your island looks like. I wish I could make places like this on my island


----------



## Hirisa (May 22, 2020)

Mairen said:


> This has got to be the most beautiful entrance I've seen yet. It makes me immensely curious about what the rest of your island looks like. I wish I could make places like this on my island


That is so kind of you, Mairen, thank you! I honestly do credit this thread for all the inspiration (and a metric ton of hybrids for the rest). And there's nothing wrong with imitating someone else's work to get started. Eventually you'll find a creative groove and then what started out as imitation will transform into something that is yours alone.


----------



## lei (May 22, 2020)

Hirisa said:


> I am so grateful to this thread for all of the inspiration! I finally made some progress today after analyzing what I liked about each picture shared here. Big shoutout to Metswee, whose elevation placements really inspired the way I shaped the entrance.View attachment 263890View attachment 263891


That’s gorgeous, lovely work


----------



## Miqo (May 22, 2020)

I don't have pictures atm, but I have the opposite problem. For me, my plaza isn't perfectly aligned with my airport and it's a fair distance away, not super close or anything, so I have a huge space at the bottom of it that drives me insane. I managed to put in a cute little market with a stage and instruments, some tables and benches.. it looks nice but I'm still hating on it because the space is just too large.


----------



## Hirisa (May 22, 2020)

lei said:


> That’s gorgeous, lovely work



Thank you!


Miqo said:


> I don't have pictures atm, but I have the opposite problem. For me, my plaza isn't perfectly aligned with my airport and it's a fair distance away, not super close or anything, so I have a huge space at the bottom of it that drives me insane. I managed to put in a cute little market with a stage and instruments, some tables and benches.. it looks nice but I'm still hating on it because the space is just too large.



I'd love to see a picture of what you're working with. I also have a lot of distance between my plaza and the beach. Right now, my Nook's is there, and to the left of it is a meh kind of bike rack area. I'm thinking of setting up a gym and protein powder "bar" for my boy Hamlet - anything is more interesting than what's going on there now.


----------



## cagycorvidae (May 22, 2020)

𝚑𝚎𝚛𝚎𝚜 𝚖𝚢 𝚎𝚗𝚝𝚛𝚊𝚗𝚌𝚎
𝚒 𝚑𝚊𝚟𝚎 𝚊 𝚗𝚒𝚌𝚎 𝚝𝚛𝚊𝚍𝚒𝚗𝚐/𝚏𝚛𝚎𝚎 𝚐𝚒𝚏𝚝 𝚊𝚛𝚎𝚊, 𝚊𝚜 𝚠𝚎𝚕𝚕 𝚊𝚜 𝚊 𝚌𝚎𝚕𝚎𝚜𝚝𝚎/𝚜𝚊𝚑𝚊𝚛𝚊𝚑 𝚝𝚛𝚊𝚙𝚙𝚒𝚗𝚐 𝚕𝚘𝚌𝚊𝚝𝚒𝚘𝚗 (𝚋𝚎𝚜𝚒𝚍𝚎𝚜 𝚓𝚞𝚜𝚝 𝚍𝚒𝚐𝚐𝚒𝚗𝚐 𝚑𝚘𝚕𝚎𝚜 𝚊𝚛𝚘𝚞𝚗𝚍 𝚝𝚑𝚎𝚖)


----------



## dino (Jun 3, 2020)

bumping this bc i love this seeing everyone's creativity !


----------



## birdsquad (Jun 3, 2020)

Here's my entrance! I literally just chucked a cliff in front of my resi services because i had no idea what to do, i'm thinking of changing it sometime in the future when the rest of my town is finished but honestly im not too upset with it, especially in the snow.


----------



## Last_bus_home (Jun 3, 2020)

Well I did have my hybrid garden straight ahead as you arrived, which I later turned into a more aesthetic walled garden once I had most of the hybrids and threw in fountains and stuff (was still unfinished), but I hated it as an entrance so I have spent the last week moving things around so now the garden is to the left of my Plaza, and the entrance, to the right, is a little passage between cliffs. Now the whole right side of my island is one level up, and totally empty but it will be fun to work out what to do with it!!
before:






currently:


----------



## amylsp (Jun 3, 2020)

My entrance is fairly simple. It’s the central hub between three main areas. To the right is my Resident Services, to the left is the public beach and shopping district, and straight ahead is the community garden.


----------



## Jakeee (Jun 3, 2020)

Seeing everyone's beautiful entrances makes me cry at my poor, ugly, bland entrance T_T I need to stop caring about getting the villagers I want and start seriously terraforming lol


----------



## amylsp (Jun 3, 2020)

Jakeee said:


> Seeing everyone's beautiful entrances makes me cry at my poor, ugly, bland entrance T_T I need to stop caring about getting the villagers I want and start seriously terraforming lol


Terraforming can be so much fun and satisfying! I didn’t do any major terraforming. More like significant tweaks. I just worked (and continue to work) just small sections at a time.


----------



## Hirisa (Jun 3, 2020)

I’m so glad to see this thread bumped back to life. It has been a huge source of inspiration for me!


----------



## aesbea (Jun 3, 2020)

Posting my entrance! Love seeing inspiration pictures from others! Also, I used to have cliffs covering my RS area but I hated how it covered my villagers when singing or made a weird camera angle when I talked to someone at RS! I love cliffs and waterfalls so I decided to do some near the airport (but as someone who values functionality, made sure there were openings at the center and sides)

I also find that stone paths help a LOT if your RS is slightly off centered!


----------



## Feferily (Jun 3, 2020)

Hirisa said:


> I’m so glad to see this thread bumped back to life. It has been a huge source of inspiration for me!


Same! Everyone has such good taste and so many good ideas so whenever I get a ping for it I’m like “ooohhh! New treasures!”

	Post automatically merged: Jun 3, 2020



aesbea said:


> Posting my entrance! Love seeing inspiration pictures from others! Also, I used to have cliffs covering my RS area but I hated how it covered my villagers when singing or made a weird camera angle when I talked to someone at RS! I love cliffs and waterfalls so I decided to do some near the airport (but as someone who values functionality, made sure there were openings at the center and sides)
> 
> I also find that stone paths help a LOT if your RS is slightly off centered!
> View attachment 269456
> View attachment 269457



It fits so well! The whole theme of your name and island works perfectly! I love it!


----------



## SourDeez (Jun 3, 2020)

Wow these are great good job !


----------



## nerfeddude (Jun 3, 2020)

Woah, so many amazing entrances. Mine is just "Yup, this is how you enter my island". So basic, if compared to others. But...basic doesn't always equals "bad", right? _Right?_ 


Spoiler


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 3, 2020)

That construction sign's there for a reason lemme just say

Plans are to replace the white roses with blue roses once I get them (and red lilies on the other side - the lilies look like the flower on my flag and roses are my native flower), replace the wooden signs with the signs with customizable patterns, replace the fountain with the fishing tourney anchor and a couple other ornaments, maybe like an art statue idk. No cliffs cause this is supposed to be like a harbor town and this is the downtown/city part


----------



## Rokushi (Jun 5, 2020)

I love seeing everyone's entrances! I'm having trouble decorating mine because of my airport/resident services positions (just two squares off from being nicely lined up - hate it).


----------



## Feferily (Jun 5, 2020)

nerfeddude said:


> Woah, so many amazing entrances. Mine is just "Yup, this is how you enter my island". So basic, if compared to others. But...basic doesn't always equals "bad", right? _Right?_
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Definitely doesn’t mean bad! I like it! I think I’m actually putting too much thought in mine so it will never be finished xD I like yours!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 5, 2020



Le Ham said:


> That construction sign's there for a reason lemme just say
> 
> Plans are to replace the white roses with blue roses once I get them (and red lilies on the other side - the lilies look like the flower on my flag and roses are my native flower), replace the wooden signs with the signs with customizable patterns, replace the fountain with the fishing tourney anchor and a couple other ornaments, maybe like an art statue idk. No cliffs cause this is supposed to be like a harbor town and this is the downtown/city part



Oh! I love it! I love that the entrance fits your island theme so well!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 5, 2020



Rokushi said:


> I love seeing everyone's entrances! I'm having trouble decorating mine because of my airport/resident services positions (just two squares off from being nicely lined up - hate it).


Oh no ;3; I think that’s even worse than having it be in a general bad position. You’re always a step away from it being right there... but I hope this thread helps you find a way to make it look wonderful!


----------



## Chynna (Jun 5, 2020)

Here is my entrance. I plan on putting the statue of liberty on top of the cliffs once I get it from Gulliver.


----------



## Rokushi (Jun 5, 2020)

Feferily said:


> Oh no ;3; I think that’s even worse than having it be in a general bad position. You’re always a step away from it being right there... but I hope this thread helps you find a way to make it look wonderful!



I thought it'd be fine when I picked the map when I started the game, but it turned out sliiightly wrong. It was so close from being perfectly lined up. I agree with you that it's worse this way! But this thread is very helpful, try to make it work somehow and I hope I can come back with a nice screenshot to share someday.


----------



## Feferily (Jun 5, 2020)

Rokushi said:


> I thought it'd be fine when I picked the map when I started the game, but it turned out sliiightly wrong. It was so close from being perfectly lined up. I agree with you that it's worse this way! But this thread is very helpful, try to make it work somehow and I hope I can come back with a nice screenshot to share someday.



We shall wait happily! You can do it! ^D^ ahah, I started this thread and haven’t even shared mine yet! Just takes time and effort! ^^ We’ll have great airport entrances soon!


----------



## USN Peter (Jun 5, 2020)

I have posted mine on other thread, but I guess I will post it here too.
Mine looks more decent from a distance XD


----------



## Feferily (Jun 5, 2020)

USNPete said:


> View attachment 270079
> 
> View attachment 270080
> 
> ...


Oh!! It looks so nice! I love how you used the lights! They’re beautiful during nighttime!


----------



## Marte (Jun 5, 2020)

I love, love, love this thread! you are all so incredibly creative, it's amazing. Taking lots of inspiration from this. ♡


----------



## naranjita (Jun 5, 2020)

mine is definitely a work in progress but I *need *to share this picture of Merry falling asleep exactly on the path tile I wanted to erase


----------



## Dude_Skillz (Jun 5, 2020)

Matt0106 said:


> Here's mine. I don't know if I'll ever change it, given how close the Resident Services building is, but I'm fairly happy with it  Just looking to add a little more to the market spot.
> View attachment 258223
> View attachment 258224


Does anyone know what these Banners are? kinda want some on my island.


----------



## Rubombee (Jun 5, 2020)

Dude_Skillz said:


> Does anyone know what these Banners are? kinda want some on my island.


The yellow & red ones? They're part of the items you get with the link to Pocket Camp, after that you can buy them at the NookStop


----------



## Matt0106 (Jun 5, 2020)

Dude_Skillz said:


> Does anyone know what these Banners are? kinda want some on my island.



They're the marketplace banners/poles or something like that. You get them by linking your game to Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp.


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Aromatisse (Jun 5, 2020)

With a security ostrich.


----------



## Larsi (Jun 5, 2020)

Aromatisse said:


> With a security ostrich.


Sprocket <3 





Mine with 2 shops and straight to the entrance of the cafe which is now a DIY trade plaza


----------



## xxxxnatalie (Jun 5, 2020)

here's mine


----------



## Undies (Jun 5, 2020)

I was never happy with how close my Resident Services building was to my Airport; but I am pretty happy with this design ... for now


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

To be honest, it's the only good part of my island :/


----------



## pipty (Jun 5, 2020)

Anyone have any ideas for flower colour combis to plant at the entrance? I tried to go with pink yellow and white hyacinths but found that their colours are not "bright" enough

Hyacinth colours are too soft :>


----------



## aloherna (Jun 5, 2020)

This is my entrance, I put a river and bridge in the center to make everything look more open and bigger. I really tired to make the entrance look very entrance-like (for lack of a better word). I put the arch in the other side because that truly where my island begins, and I wanted to creat sort of mystery about what’s on the other side; from there I put a path leading to nook store, plaza, and able sisters, I wanted to make sort of a shopping center area.


----------



## HappyTails (Jun 15, 2020)

Here is mine. It's not as fancy as some of the posts on here but I love how it's turning out. It's still a bit of a WIP and I decided to go with the the most expensive bridge so it won't be paid off for some time yet. I'm going to replace all the iron fences with imperal fences and expand the cliff on both the left and right side so I can make another cliff and 2 layered waterfalls instead of one.


----------



## Serabee (Jun 15, 2020)

I need to get some new pictures, since I've changed it ever so slightly, but here's mine~ The dock is JUST out of frame, at the end of the wooden path. I picked this island because I loved how close the RS plaza was, since it gave me just enough space to have a nice little side walkway and shrubs (I was super pumped when shrubs were released and I could use them here instead of flowers!) and put a shopping area on one side, and a little neighborhood on the other.

Not NEARLY as fancy as some of the others here, but I personally like my humble one. It works well in my simple little animal town ☺


----------



## pup (Jun 15, 2020)

this is like..........my fifth redesign. i initially used custom stepping stone paths but it was a little overwhelming. while the custom paths can look amazing, i was so sad you don't get to hear your footsteps, so i was happy to swap back to stone and dirt. i wanna hear that clip clop :"(



Spoiler


----------



## Sharksheep (Jun 15, 2020)

pipty said:


> Anyone have any ideas for flower colour combis to plant at the entrance? I tried to go with pink yellow and white hyacinths but found that their colours are not "bright" enough
> 
> Hyacinth colours are too soft :>



If you want bright you should go with tulips or cosmos. Tulips are almost neon in this game. Pansies are good too because they are bold and vibrant


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 15, 2020)

AccfSally said:


> Here's mines, nothing special. I'm still working on it.
> View attachment 257109
> View attachment 257113





AccfSally said:


> View attachment 264367
> 
> I changed my entrance lately, I'm just going to stick with one theme instead of two (So my town is a complete mess right now).
> And my Town Hall is pretty close by and I don't want to block it.
> ...



I changed this area once again, still working on it right now. lol


----------



## pup (Jun 15, 2020)

Hirisa said:


> I am so grateful to this thread for all of the inspiration! I finally made some progress today after analyzing what I liked about each picture shared here. Big shoutout to Metswee, whose elevation placements really inspired the way I shaped the entrance.View attachment 263890View attachment 263891



do you have an island journal cuz DANG. i love the little garden light in the pond. such beautiful little touches. :")


----------



## horan (Jun 15, 2020)

I am suddenly extremely self conscious because I thought my entrance was nice, but qehkbfkwqef it no longer feels that way.  I share an island and my family doesn't like a whole lot of terraforming ;-;


Spoiler


----------



## Hirisa (Jun 15, 2020)

pup said:


> do you have an island journal cuz DANG. i love the little garden light in the pond. such beautiful little touches. :")


Hey, thank you! I don't have an island journal...yet! I was thinking about starting one next week, actually. I need something to focus my creativity on and motivate me to keep improving my island!

On topic: I am so glad to see this thread still kicking and I love seeing everyone's work, whether they're big into terraforming or not into it all. They're all inspiring in one way or another, so keep it coming!


----------



## Feferily (Jun 28, 2020)

boop! <3 Almost finished mine!


----------



## Pintuition (Jun 28, 2020)

Here is mine! It's four hearts at an angle with a pink path leading through rows of peach (my native fruit) trees. Since this pic was taken I added more flowers along the edges of the waterfalls. My airport is off center but the rows of trees makes it so you can't really notice until you're on the actual plaza! I'll have to take some pics from the air sometime!​


----------



## cinnamonbella (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## daffodilcrossing (Jun 28, 2020)

baobei said:


> i suffer from having the plaza quite close to the airport as well; this is how i did mine! as much as i wanted a farther plaza, i really do believe you can make it work nicely, and it provides a good design challenge :')


This is amazing! I love the Celeste items and you did so well even though you didn’t have that much room to do stuff with! I really like the theme!


----------



## sleepydreepy (Jun 28, 2020)

Here is mine! I added some QR custom patterns on the grass a couple weeks ago, but otherwise it looks like this!


----------



## KimvW (Jun 28, 2020)

bellalorule said:


> View attachment 280020
> View attachment 280021



Wow love that!


----------



## Jhine7 (Jun 28, 2020)

Wow, look at all these amazing entrances! Makes me wanna rethink mine.


----------



## minimoon (Jun 28, 2020)

It never occurred to me to make anything special at my entrance - I guess because I never played online or traded in New Leaf. Now I've put a bench there though, as I like to have somewhere to sit when people come over and drop stuff off!


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 28, 2020)

Now that this thread's back in action, I suppose I'll post my updated entrance


----------



## Loriii (Jul 1, 2020)

Removed


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 1, 2020)

I'm not settled on mine yet, still a long way to go but I've started putting some time into it recently


----------



## HappyTails (Jul 30, 2020)

My new WIP airport entrance. Plucky decided to come sit down right when I was readying for the shot XD and I don't know why she chose to sit on the ground instead of the bench but whatever.


----------

